# Carbon Tech Arrows



## WiscnsnBoHntr (May 17, 2008)

Looking for some feedback on the Carbon Tech Panther arrows.

I'm putting 60 pound limbs on my 101st airborne, the easton axis 340's that I was shooting at 71 pounds are 450 grains, looking to lighten things up a bit with the lower draw weight. My draw length is 29.5", arrows are 29.25". 

Looking for the best arrow I can get for shooting out to 80 yards target and 50 yards while hunting. Would the Panther be a good choice or are there better options out there?


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Carbon Tech arrows seem a little flimsy and brittle compared to alot of the other arrows on the market. I prefer Carbon Express 250s or Gold Tips pro line arrows, they are almost indestructible.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Carbon Tech arrows seem a little flimsy and brittle compared to alot of the other arrows on the market. I prefer Carbon Express 250s or Gold Tips pro line arrows, they are almost indestructible.


Well, if you want indestructable arrows, then perhaps the Carbon Expresses are better. If you put the Carbon Tech on a spine tester you will see a big difference. 

I would need a lot more information to determine which Carbon Tech was best for your bow. If you PM me, I will run the numbers through On Target.


----------



## WiscnsnBoHntr (May 17, 2008)

PM Sent. Let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Redbarren (Mar 22, 2005)

*Deezlin*



Deezlin said:


> Well, if you want indestructable arrows, then perhaps the Carbon Expresses are better. If you put the Carbon Tech on a spine tester you will see a big difference.
> 
> 
> What kind of big difference are you talking about with carbontech, just curious. Redbarren


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*spine testing*

I believe he is talking about consistant spine match from arrow to arrow.
that is what Rick McKinney is big on is the spine. so when the arrow is shot fro the bow it flexes the same or closely from arrow to arrow. hope this helps


----------



## MNHUNTER12 (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah i have those carbon tech whitetails those are crap they break so easy i would recommend some ICS hunter 400 grain those are great arrows


----------

